# No corian cutting board for me . . .



## Rotary

The guy who installed my corian counter top informed me very solemnly, with just the right amount of sympathy in his voice, that my new top was not big enough to qualify for the free corian "cutting board" that normally comes with it. Needless to say, I was crushed but managed to somehow maintain my composure.

Actually, I already have two of the things. They take the sink cut-outs, square them off and put rubber feet on the bottom. Kind of scary that there are people out there that might actually use them as cutting boards.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Likely the same people who think Cutco makes great cutlery...


----------



## Rotary

I've never had one of those Cutco people show up on my door step. If they do show up, I suppose I could beat them off with one of my corian cutting boards . . . 

I have to admit though that I'm a sucker for the Schwan's guy when he comes trudging up to the door in the middle of a blizzard.

Has anyone experienced a Cutco pitch? I'm kind of curious how those people would react when faced with questions from someone who actually knows something about kitchen knives.


----------



## shankster

I just talked my sister out of buying corian(or something similar) cutting board.She said"all my friends and neighbors use them".I pity the uninformed masses...


----------



## Dave Martell

Hey, these people are my best customers!


----------



## FryBoy

Could be worse: 

*Pyrex Glass Cutting Board *







There are several brands of glass cutting boards out there.


----------



## EdipisReks

i have a glass cutting board. it works great for flattening stones with sandpaper.


----------



## swarfrat

I was talking to a countertop fabricator at a home show and he handed me a 1'x1' "cutting board." I wasn't going to no to a free chunk of Corian.

It's been quite handy. I use it next to the cooktop as a sort of trivet/tray/platform/rest thingy for holding my salt pot, pepper mill, measuring beaker, etc.



sr.


----------



## Rotary

swarfrat said:


> I was talking to a countertop fabricator at a home show and he handed me a 1'x1' "cutting board." I wasn't going to no to a free chunk of Corian.
> 
> It's been quite handy. I use it next to the cooktop as a sort of trivet/tray/platform/rest thingy for holding my salt pot, pepper mill, measuring beaker, etc.
> sr.


 
That's exactly what I was talking about. We use one of ours the same way you described. The other is in the basement somewhere.


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Whats wrong with glass or corian cutting board? Those things have got to last longer, and not scratch nearly as bad as a nice fancy wood one. You can probably toss 'em in the dishwasher with your new Japanese or custom knife as well, it's a win-win!!!



Sorry, had to


----------



## SpikeC

You might want to coat the handle on that custom knife with some poly-urine-thane first to protect it!


----------



## Rotary

PierreRodrigue said:


> Whats wrong with glass or corian cutting board? Those things have got to last longer, and not scratch nearly as bad as a nice fancy wood one. You can probably toss 'em in the dishwasher with your new Japanese or custom knife as well, it's a win-win!!!


 
You're right! Never thought of it that way. How about I trade you one for a knife!


----------



## PierreRodrigue

you would be surprised how many knives have come back for refinishing, because a customers significant other thought "Once couldn't hurt right hun?" 

As for the board trade, I'm gonna hold out for one of Daves!


----------



## Vertigo

PierreRodrigue said:


> You can probably toss 'em in the dishwasher with your custom knife as well


Wait, are we not supposed to do that?!


----------

